# [ 2019 ] Best II Resort trader



## Mjasp (Apr 2, 2019)

What would you say is the best II trader with the lowest maintenance fee?

I heard there is II points now, they didn't have them when I had my TS years ago, can someone please explain how II points work?


----------



## echino (Apr 2, 2019)

In my opinion, a right Hyatt timeshare is the best II trader.

Low season Hyatt week worth 1,300 points can be found for free, or close to free, and it comes with a free Gold II membership. Maintenance fees are about $1,200. A high season 2br costs 1,300 points in II.

A high season Hyatt week worth 2,000 points would cost about $5-$10k to buy, depending on the resort. But you get 3 weeks in II every 2 years. 1,300x3 = 3,900 points, you are getting 4,000 points in two years. This brings maintenance fees cost per week down to about $800.

Hyatt points get top trading power in II and can see everything. They are also good for a very long time: you can confirm an exchange starting one year prior to your deeded week, up to two years after your deeded week, and then can actually travel another two years after that, and then add another year using eplus. 6 years in total to use your points.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 2, 2019)

II resorts I own:
Hyatt High Sierra Gold 2BR
Marriott Barony Beach Gold 2BR
Marriott Mountainside Gold 2BR lock off 
Sheraton Broadway Plantation Platinum Plus small 1BR

Hands down the best II trader of my bunch is SBP.  You can pick em up for free, get Vistana preference, inexpensive MF, deposits good for 3 years and you can set up searches 2 years out.

Hyatt is second best, your points go far and the underlying ownership is more valuable.  But you get no preference for anything in II and can only search one year out.


----------



## carpie99 (Apr 2, 2019)

How do points work in II ... I don't see how much my timeshares are worth in II.


----------



## echino (Apr 2, 2019)

Points work differently in II depending on what you own. Most ownerships that trade in II are weeks, not points. Hyatt uses a points system to trade in II. Vistana's new Flex program also uses points to trade in II, but it's a different system than Hyatt. There are also others. But most are still weeks, not points


----------



## amycurl (Apr 2, 2019)

There are also a few very strong II traders that are not hotel-brand affiliated, and, therefore, are much cheaper to both buy and own. Just sayin'.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 3, 2019)

amycurl said:


> There are also a few very strong II traders that are not hotel-brand affiliated, and, therefore, are much cheaper to both buy and own. Just sayin'.



Yes. I love my "poor man's Marriott."

But it depends on what you are trying/hoping to do...


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheraton Vistana Resort (Cascades) 1 bdr platinum, MF  around $480, Westin Lagunamar studio, platinum season, MF around $515. Both have Vistana preference.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 3, 2019)

My Fairways of the Mountains at Lake Lure 2 bedroom week 27 lock off is a good trader in II. It locks off into two one bedrooms. It is dual affiliated with RCI and II, but I only trade it through II. An every other year ownership, or for that matter annual, at Fairways would make a good resort to own to have access to both II and RCI cash deals. Someone was giving a Week 26 away on the Tug bargain board recently.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 3, 2019)

I like to go with something I can use if I decide I don't need a deposit that year.  Or at least something that you can rent out to cover the MF's fairly easily.  I have more than this but I think a good combo is an EOY small SBP gold plus (MF around $200 per year- $400 per usage) and a summer deeded  4 BR EOY Colonies of Williamsburg 4 BR (ideally 25-32 or there about)  or slightly less desirable summer deeded EOY Williamsburg plantation- MF around $425 per year.  The edge to the Colonies because both sides of the lockout have full kitchens so it is easier to rent or when you are going to use.  At this point II doesn't really give more or less trading power based on full or partial kitchen.
This would give you two 2 BR deposits in Williamsburg (no priority but decent exchangers with 2BR pull).  On the other year you would have a 1 br at SBP which does have Vistana trading power.

Another plus is they all exchange both in RCI and II in case you ever want to do that.  SFX will usually but not always take summer weeks at all 3 resorts.  

You can probably find any of those for free and at most you would just need to pay closing and transfer fees although if you are patient you might find those for free too and even free usage.  



As for points there are systems that have there own set of points that use a grid to exchange through II- examples Marriott DC points, Sheraton/weston flex points, Worldmark, Hyatt, etc.  II also sells club interval points.  Owners pay to convert but in most cases when they sell those points revert back to the deed and the new owner would have to pay to convert again.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 3, 2019)

Does anybody know a good II trader in Tahoe? There are a bunch of timeshares in South Lake Tahoe. I'm ok with paying a little higher MF for those compared to SDO because I will actually use them during ski season. I also see several of them given away for free. Many of them have MF > 900. The Ridge has been recommended but the MF is $1250. Club Tahoe in Incline Village has been recommended as an option with low MF. It's in RCI I think though.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 4, 2019)

Welk has two resorts in Tahoe, but their MF isn't exactly cheap. It's around average. But Welk Resort Northstar has it's own private gondola. This is an II Elite resort and was/is in the RCI registry collection. You would want to get around 420k points if you want to go during ski season.


----------



## SabresFan (Apr 4, 2019)

amycurl said:


> There are also a few very strong II traders that are not hotel-brand affiliated, and, therefore, are much cheaper to both buy and own. Just sayin'.


Can you name any names?


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 5, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> Yes. I love my "poor man's Marriott."
> 
> But it depends on what you are trying/hoping to do...



May I ask what is your “Poor Man’s Marriott “?


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 5, 2019)

the same resort as littlestar. summer weeks there trade pretty well in II (despite not having preference, I have stayed at Marriotts in Newport Coast, Vegas, Hilton Head (surfwatch and GO in shoulder season), St Kitts, Williamsburg and most everything in Orlando except Lakeshore - I generally like staying closer to the parks). Got a trade for Kauai at the Beach Club recently that is coming up. (almost took a trade for the Marriott near Paris but the timing didn't work out.)


----------



## chemteach (Apr 8, 2019)

I think Worldmark is just about the best you can do - except no Vistana or Marriott priority...  The Worldmark units see just about everything as far as I can tell.  A 2 bedroom is 10,000 Worldmark credits, which is less than $800 in maintenance fees.  You can always just use the Worldmark points within the Worldmark system if you don't want to exchange.  And you can "rent" Worldmark points from other Worldmark owners up to twice the amount of points you own.  So if you buy a 10,000 point account, you can "rent" 20,000 from a Worldmark owner each year.  If you want Marriott priority, you have to own Marriott.  I am super happy with my Marriott trader!!!


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 8, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> ...and a summer deeded  4 BR EOY Colonies of Williamsburg 4 BR (ideally 25-32 or there about)  or slightly less desirable summer deeded EOY Williamsburg plantation- MF around $425 per year.  The edge to the Colonies because both sides of the lockout have full kitchens so it is easier to rent or when you are going to use.
> Another plus is they all exchange both in RCI and II in case you ever want to do that.  SFX will usually but not always take summer weeks at all 3 resorts.


Agree with tschwa2; we own a 4BR Colonies unit.  We've never stayed there; heck, we haven't even seen the resort.  Here are some of the trades we've pulled with it (owned week 23, now own week 26); II and 2BR LO except where annotated:

Week 23:
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club studio, 1BR
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 1BR
Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas 2BR
Marriott's Cypress Harbour 2 BR
Marriott's Grande Vista 2BR, 3BR
Kona Coast 2BR
Las Residencias Golf & Beach Club 3BR
Hacienda Encantada Resort & Spa 2BR
Vidanta Grand Luxxe RM 2BR, 3BR, 4BR
Hilton Kohala Suites 2BR (SFX)

Week 26:
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 1BR
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club Studio
The Cliffs Club 1BR
Hilton Bay Club 2BR (RCI, full 4BR traded)

Haven't had any issues with SFX taking the deposit.  Deposited week 23 previously, and currently have week 26 deposited with them. We just purchased a 1BR SVR ($9 with current year's use, and seller paid all closing) to explore with Vistana preference.  Some/most will tell you to avoid Orlando since it's overbuilt, but @DannyTS is pleased with what he sees with his.  We'll find out shortly if we are as well.  I believe most tuggers will tell you SBP is a better option than SVR.  Our other 2 timeshares are in "overbuilt" areas, but we've been very pleased with the trades we've found/made.


----------



## Panina (Apr 9, 2019)

amycurl said:


> There are also a few very strong II traders that are not hotel-brand affiliated, and, therefore, are much cheaper to both buy and own. Just sayin'.


I find my non hotel brands trade well in II especially the one in the North Carolina mountains, Blue Ridge Village.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 9, 2019)

chemteach said:


> I think Worldmark is just about the best you can do - except no Vistana or Marriott priority...  The Worldmark units see just about everything as far as I can tell.  A 2 bedroom is 10,000 Worldmark credits, which is less than $800 in maintenance fees.  You can always just use the Worldmark points within the Worldmark system if you don't want to exchange.  And you can "rent" Worldmark points from other Worldmark owners up to twice the amount of points you own.  So if you buy a 10,000 point account, you can "rent" 20,000 from a Worldmark owner each year.



I'm under contract for a 10k WorldMark membership for this reason.

Also, I was this interesting post for a cheap II trader during flex.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...eat-cheap-way-to-join-ii.223854/#post-1730704


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you to everyone for contributing.  This turned out to be a very interesting thread.


----------



## deslagle (Apr 13, 2019)

Worldmark???   It is owned by Wyndham which are questionable at best.
In my opinion, you will be sorry you own Worldmark eventually.  I was in Shell Group and got out of it after Wyndham bought Shell Group.
In time, Wyndham will take them over and parts of Raintree Vacation Club and Worldmark and Shell group will all be Wyndham.
Be careful, is all I caution.  I was checking Redweek in the last month for a friends client  and curiously there were no resales of Wyndham properties.  Don't know if that was
a quirk or what to make of that.
I talked on the side one day with a Wyndham salesperson in Washington (Lake Chelan).  She said Wyndham are ruthless and put a lot of pressure on their sales staff.
I personally went through a 2 & 1/2 hour sales presentation (saying no) on Maui with Wyndham (guaranteed to be 90 minutes or less)  and they would not let us leave (4-6 years ago). 
 They kept bringing more and higher management and changing the offer. Nope I did not buy into Wyndham.
I buy resale or upgrade within a timeshare Entity/unit I already own knowing full well what I am getting and what it is worth.


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh, I have another question...If you book an extra vacation or whatever they call it in II, do you "have" to stay the entire week?  Or can you leave after 3 or 4 nights without penalty.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2019)

deslagle said:


> Worldmark???   It is owned by Wyndham which are questionable at best.
> In my opinion, you will be sorry you own Worldmark eventually.  I was in Shell Group and got out of it after Wyndham bought Shell Group.
> In time, Wyndham will take them over and parts of Raintree Vacation Club and Worldmark and Shell group will all be Wyndham.
> Be careful, is all I caution.  I was checking Redweek in the last month for a friends client  and curiously there were no resales of Wyndham properties.  Don't know if that was
> ...


Worldmark still has the best value timeshare out there.  Units are well maintained with low maintenance fees. Liberal change policies etc.  Loved my Worldmark.


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh also, Is Harborside a Vistana preference?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2019)

Mjasp said:


> Oh also, Is Harborside a Vistana preference?


Yes.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Apr 15, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Can you name any names?


Try Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe Vermont. I’ve owned a 2 bedroom chalet in prime ski week since 1993 and enjoyed a wide variety of exchanges with II. This is an owner cooperative with only owners on the BoD. It exchanges for just about everything that II has to offer. Never a problem


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 15, 2019)

Mjasp said:


> Oh, I have another question...If you book an extra vacation or whatever they call it in II, do you "have" to stay the entire week?  Or can you leave after 3 or 4 nights without penalty.



Of course there is no penalty (no rebates/refunds either). I would just check out when leaving.

If you are planning to arrive a day or so after your official check in day, you will need to let them know that you will be delayed or risk them considering you a "no show."


----------



## SabresFan (Apr 15, 2019)

Peterh1952 said:


> Try Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe Vermont. I’ve owned a 2 bedroom chalet in prime ski week since 1993 and enjoyed a wide variety of exchanges with II. This is an owner cooperative with only owners on the BoD. It exchanges for just about everything that II has to offer. Never a problem


Thanks


----------



## krj9999 (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't know that there is a single answer to this; and would depend on a person's needs and priorities.  How large of a unit are you normally looking to trade into?  Do you want a high quality resort (Hyatt, Vistana, Marriott)?  Where do you intend on traveling to?  Stay in peak or off-peak periods?  Etc. 

And how inexpensive for MFs is considered "inexpensive" these days?  (also need to consider possible unit size upgrade costs)

For example, Hyatt I think would be great for staying at studios in Hawaii that show up at high quality resorts (really inexpensive stays) but getting larger units there would be more problematic due to preference periods.  And you wouldn't have access to Hyatt resorts via II trading.

Between Vistana and Marriott, at present I'd lean towards Marriott due to many more destinations available with internal trading preference.  I'm very happy with what I can see with my Platinum Willow Ridge deposits (both the 1 BR and Studio, though upgrades cost more to exchange unless within 60 days).

Though what the longer term plans may be are less certain, now that MVC has merged with Interval.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 16, 2019)

Mjasp said:


> What would you say is the best II trader with the lowest maintenance fee?
> 
> I heard there is II points now, they didn't have them when I had my TS years ago, can someone please explain how II points work?



I get a kick out of "what is the best ...."  Best car?  Best place to live?  Best country?  Best place to vacation, Best woman to marry, etc.  First - - "best" is often in the eyes of the beholder.  Also, there are usually secondary factors - - for instance, cost - - best car... AND under $15,000, $30,000?  or under 50,000, etc.  Each answer is different.   Consider the question, "what is the cheapest possible car" that is the "best".  

Also, I think that the "best II trader" and the "lowest MF" may be two different and conflicting factors.  If the definition of the "best trader" is a really cheap MF timeshare that has a somewhat reasonable ability to trade?  Or is it a *really* *really *STRONG trader (cost not a factor)?  Or a "pretty" strong trader with a MF under....say $1800 per year or $2500 a year...etc....

I own at some Marriotts in Palm Desert.  They are "reasonable" traders.  Their MF are NOT the cheapest but not the worst.  I like exchanging into other Marriotts (because of the "M" preference).

I think that the season may be a factor to consider.  Prime seasons probably trade better than "dog" or "mud" seasons (low demand) and the MF is (usually) the same.  But you'll pay a bit more on the secondary market.


----------



## StapelmanMO (Apr 19, 2019)

deslagle said:


> Worldmark???   It is owned by Wyndham which are questionable at best.
> In my opinion, you will be sorry you own Worldmark eventually.  I was in Shell Group and got out of it after Wyndham bought Shell Group.
> In time, Wyndham will take them over and parts of Raintree Vacation Club and Worldmark and Shell group will all be Wyndham.
> Be careful, is all I caution.  I was checking Redweek in the last month for a friends client  and curiously there were no resales of Wyndham properties.  Don't know if that was
> ...



Huh?  Worldmark is owned by Worldmark owners.  It is not a typical timeshare owned by developers.   Wyndham is only the management company and developer that the Worldmark Board of Directors bought in to  interface Worldmark without exchange companies, expand it---without adding any debt, and handle the maintenance.   Wyndham will have to purchase from the owners in order to take over this timeshare.
That is one of the reasons we have some of the highest resale values (though miserably low) and lowest maintenance fees.

Had no idea Wyndham had properties in Maui or Lake Chelan, maybe you were on Worldmark properties and Wyndham was trying to sell you Worldmark rather than Wyndham.  If the sales people did not understand the distinction between Wyndham and Worldmark enough to clarify it for you, no wonder they felt they were stressed out.    But bottomline, by resale.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 20, 2019)

echino said:


> In my opinion, a right Hyatt timeshare is the best II trader.
> 
> Low season Hyatt week worth 1,300 points can be found for free, or close to free, and it comes with a free Gold II membership. Maintenance fees are about $1,200. A high season 2br costs 1,300 points in II.
> 
> ...



Hyatt weeks come with a free II membership? Thanks I did not know that


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 20, 2019)

echino said:


> In my opinion, a right Hyatt timeshare is the best II trader.
> 
> Hyatt points get top trading power in II and can see everything. They are also good for a very long time: you can confirm an exchange starting one year prior to your deeded week, up to two years after your deeded week, and then can actually travel another two years after that, and then add another year using eplus. 6 years in total to use your points.



Does II have a list it chart showing which resorts have this "top trading power"? Or is this just informed opinion?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahiya (Apr 21, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Does II have a list it chart showing which resorts have this "top trading power"? Or is this just informed opinion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


It's informed opinion. II keeps the algorithm with which it determines trading power a secret. Even the vacation counselors profess to not know the relative trading power of different weeks.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 21, 2019)

If you join as a member of TUG, you get access to the Sightings board. On this board, there are periodic "trade tests," where various TUG members do the same search to see which units can "see" the targeted deposit. It's the best way for you (and us as a community of users) to figure out relative trading power.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 21, 2019)

amycurl said:


> If you join as a member of TUG, you get access to the Sightings board. On this board, there are periodic "trade tests," where various TUG members do the same search to see which units can "see" the targeted deposit. It's the best way for you (and us as a community of users) to figure out relative trading power.


So I can only see the sightings page if I become a paid member? 
Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Apr 21, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> So I can only see the sightings page if I become a paid member?


Yes.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 29, 2020)

I have found this thread from a little over a year or so ago to be quite helpful as I plot my first purchase of something that will trade in II. (My experience to this point is in HGVC and RCI Points properties.)

I am struggling in deciding if I should pay up for what my heart desires (a diamond Hyatt week at Beach House in Key West) or make a more affordable, practical debut in II with purchasing a prime summer week 4BR lock off in VV's the Colonies at Williamsburg (CWQ).

Could I pose a question to @tschwa2 @NiteMaire or others that may know? With a prime summer CWQ deposit in II, can you see or trade for decent weeks for the Hyatt properties in Key West? Would it be able to land a late November or March or April Hyatt Key West property every once in a while?

Thanks so much for the help of my fellow TUGers on this!


----------



## CPNY (Jul 29, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I have found this thread from a little over a year or so ago to be quite helpful as I plot my first purchase of something that will trade in II. (My experience to this point is in HGVC and RCI Points properties.)
> 
> I am struggling in deciding if I should pay up for what my heart desires (a diamond Hyatt week at Beach House in Key West) or make a more affordable.practical debut in II with purchasing a prime summer week 4BR lock off in VV's the Colonies at Williamsburg (CWQ).
> 
> ...


If you really want Hyatt key west to trade most occasionally go there, I’d buy there. March or April are spring break months, I’d expect difficulty in those months. November may be easier as it’s the tail end of hurricane season. Hyatt Key west are hard to get on an exchange From what I hear. Others will def know more, I’m just speculating.

my thought is, you may be making a more practical decision by going with CWQ but what good is it if you can’t exchange into what your heart really desires? Go with Hyatt.


----------



## twise625 (Jul 29, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> I'm under contract for a 10k WorldMark membership for this reason.
> 
> Also, I was this interesting post for a cheap II trader during flex.
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...eat-cheap-way-to-join-ii.223854/#post-1730704


I think the inexpensive flex week might be a good strategy for exchanging into your Tahoe ski weeks or, alternatively using getaways in II.  I remember seeing a bunch of inexpensive Ridge Tahoe getaways in 2019, during prime ski season, like under $300 for the efficiency side.  I stayed at this resort a couple years ago and it was quite nice - not Marriott nice but a step below.  The only downside I saw there was that there were not many options for restaurants nearby - you had to drive into Tahoe for that and it could be dicey depending on the weather.  Also, the closest ski lift only services blue or higher runs so its not a good spot for a beginner to stay but given your user name, that's likely not an issue for you!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 29, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I am struggling in deciding if I should pay up for what my heart desires (a diamond Hyatt week at Beach House in Key West) or make a more affordable.practical debut in II with purchasing a prime summer week 4BR lock off in VV's the Colonies at Williamsburg (CWQ).
> 
> Could I pose a question to @tschwa2 @NiteMaire or others that may know? With a prime summer CWQ deposit in II, can you see or trade for decent weeks for the Hyatt properties in Key West? Would it be able to land a late November or March or April Hyatt Key West property every once in a while?


I haven't tried searching for Hyatt often with CWQ, but I was able to trade CWQ for a prime late Feb ski week at Hyatt Sierra Lodge in Tahoe.

I tracked Hyatt availability in Key West in 2019 using my Marriott, not CWQ.  I saw about 25 units in April and May, 30 units between June and August, and only a handful in late November.  Most were taken within the hour I saw it.  The April and May weeks appeared 5-6 months out (some 1-2 months); the late November week was only 1-2 months out.  I'm sure there were other weeks that were taken with OGS or times I didn't check so there were probably more weeks available. I would think you would be able to pull a few of the weeks based on getting HSL...if your timing is right.

I looked at purchasing Hyatt in the not too distant past because we were thinking of making Key West a primary vacation destination.  It was the first time I considered buying where we wanted to stay. We decided against it when we realized we were likely moving to Hawaii for my job.  If you're hesitant to pay up for Hyatt, you could purchase CWQ and try your luck exchanging for a year or two.  Could it get you there "every once in a while"?  Possibly.  Could it get you to other fantastic destinations if you can't get Key West?  Absolutely!  We've been to some great resorts in Hawaii, Florida, and Mexico using CWQ. If you're unhappy in a year or two, then you could purchase Hyatt in Key West. If you're not willing to "postpone" for a year or two, then take the plunge and pay up now for what your heart desires.


----------



## tony_i (Aug 4, 2020)

I really enjoyed reading this thread, and similar ones in the past.  I too inquired when looking to purchase a II trader.  I eventually went with Worldmark. The overall package is just great. Plenty of properties, good locations, good units, good maintenance fees, and so flexible.  The cherry on the cake for me has been how good WM works in II. Pre Covid, I was pulling plenty of great options to travel.  WMowners forum has also been great, and javanite and other have kept the sighting sections updated almost daily, which also serves as a great way to research what our WM units are pulling.

Under the sighting section, you can enter the II resort code on the search, and you can backtrack all sightings reported.  I have pulled many Hyatt Key West with my membership, and now you can research it there and gather extra info to see if it might work for you.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 4, 2020)

tony_i said:


> I eventually went with Worldmark. The overall package is just great. Plenty of properties, good locations, good units, good maintenance fees, and so flexible.  The cherry on the cake for me has been how good WM works in II.



Thanks! I believe I am close to having my strategy, but never too late to look at something else. What are the Worldmark properties trading in II that are generally viewed as having the most II trading bang for one’s MF bucks?


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 4, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Thanks! I believe I am close to having my strategy, but never too late to look at something else. What are the Worldmark properties trading in II that are generally viewed as having the most II trading bang for one’s MF bucks?


Because most worldmarks (some TUGgers will know better than me, but I think the only fractional is Seaside) are points properties they are very good for trading. 

It's basically 10K Worldmark points for a 2 bedroom trade. In Flexchange it's just 4000 points for a trade -- so if you can travel last minute, it can be a phenomenal deal. You do have to use (or pay) for a housekeeping credit when exchanging in II.


----------



## tony_i (Aug 5, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Thanks! I believe I am close to having my strategy, but never too late to look at something else. What are the Worldmark properties trading in II that are generally viewed as having the most II trading bang for one’s MF bucks?



You actually have several options in II. If you request a deposit into II first, your trading power will be assigned depending on what worldmark deposits. You have not control on that. What you control is the amount of credits you want deposited for a given unit size to trade. 

The way I have been using my WM credits is to seach II first with a "floating week", you select the unit size you would be trading in, and then you get all the results that match the "TP" of the floating week. This is where I believe that WM works better than deposit first. This is also great as it allows more flexibility with your credits, and having more control on them. 

With a WM studio float I have pulled 1 bedrooms in Prime season.
With the two bedroom I have pulled other 2 bedrooms at most Prime seasons.
With the 3 bedrooms I have pulled a lot of 2 bedroom Marriott and some Westin HI in Prime season. 

Then you have the flex exchanges, these cost 4k credits and are 59 days prior to checking, you get any available size unit for the 4k. Probably my favorite.

Studio deposit/float is 8k credits
1B is 9k
2b is 10k
3b is 12k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 15, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Thanks! I believe I am close to having my strategy, but never too late to look at something else. What are the Worldmark properties trading in II that are generally viewed as having the most II trading bang for one’s MF bucks?



What Did you decide to go with?  I took some advice here and went with SBP 1BR Gold Plus EOY


----------



## CPNY (Sep 16, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> Oh also, Is Harborside a Vistana preference?


Yes, but hardly ever available. Prior to covid this year there was availability that popped up. I saw you ask about becoming a member to see sightings. Yes that’s the only way you can see sightings. Also, in 20 years I’ve NEVER seen units like WKORN or ARUBA Marriott in interval until I joined TUG and saw them in sightings. It is worth it! But also, do your part and if you things, list it. Help the community (after you book what you want of course lol)


----------



## CPNY (Sep 16, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> Oh, I have another question...If you book an extra vacation or whatever they call it in II, do you "have" to stay the entire week?  Or can you leave after 3 or 4 nights without penalty.


I’ve often used the award certificates to book the whole week checking in on a Friday but left on a Monday after a long weekend. Usually if it’s cheaper for the exchange fee than booking nightly in a hotel I’ll book the whole week. If you stay at a Marriott you get the full 7 nights toward elite status so that’s a plus, also you can leave whenever your flight leaves. Another benefit of having the room booked the whole week and leaving early. I hardly ever check out of a hotel. I just leave. I wouldn’t check out early, I’d just leave. You never know what may happen and you may need the room or decide to stay.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for asking. I planned to update this thread once I pulled the trigger on something, and am sometimes nervous about announcing buying intentions before executing.

I have decided I am open to buying any of the following (possibly a couple of the following) but I am not in a hurry and looking for a bargain.

1) The Colonies Williamsburg 4BR LO, only 150 TDI Weeks (My conclusion is this is likely the best value purchase for me)
2) If I can get a bargain on it, my heart's desire (with limited compromise) is a Diamond Week at HRC Beach House in Key West
3) An EOY Contract for a Marriott 2BR LO for platinum week at Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge (Branson, MO) (seems like a decent trader with Marriott priority)

If anyone sees a bargain from a good seller on any of the above please PM me instead of replying to this thread. 

What I have listed is probably what I want at this time in order of desire. Getting all three would be way too much, too quick even if purchase prices were great. I might potentially go with #1 and then either #2 or #3 if I got only a bit carried away.





Mjasp said:


> What Did you decide to go with?  I took some advice here and went with SBP 1BR Gold Plus EOY


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I have decided I am open to buying any of the following (possibly a couple of the following) but I am not in a hurry but looking for a bargain.
> 
> 1) The Colonies Williamsburg 4BR LO, only 150 TDI Weeks (My conclusion is likely this is the best value purchase I could make for me)
> 2) If I can get an absolute bargain on it, my Heart's desire (with limited compromise) is a Diamond Week at HRC Beach House in Key West
> 3) An EOY Contract for a Marriott 2BR LO for platinum week at Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge (Branson, MO) (seems like a decent trader with Marriott priority)


Great minds think (mostly) alike.  I own #1 (week 26), and I can tell you it punches well above its weight class.  MFs are very affordable (currently less than $450 each side when LO).  As I posted earlier in this thread, I've had some phenomenal trades with this unit.
When I was searching last year, I drooled over #2.  I eventually decided against it, but I find myself thinking about it at times even though I own more weeks than vacation at the moment.
While I don't own #3, I own a 2BR LO platinum week at Marriott's Grand Chateau.  Another great trader in II with Marriott priority.

I own 4 units, and they are all dedicated traders. I own 2 for preference in their system (Marriott and Vistana), one because it's a sister resort to the first timeshare I purchased (Colonies), and one for its internal exchange system that I can get to other Hawaiian islands during whale season (Sedona Summit).

Ultimately the answer to the OP's question is "it depends".  I think there is plenty in this thread (and others) that one could find the resort/system that works best for their situation.  Colonies is my least expensive unit per exchange, but it won't provide access to some inventory that the other 3 can.  While the others cost more, they also bring more "valuable" exchanges.

Completely unrelated, this is my 900th post on TUG


----------



## Hobokie (Sep 16, 2020)

echino said:


> But you get 3 weeks in II every 2 years. 1,300x3 = 3,900 points, you are getting 4,000 points in two years.



Can you explain this further, please? I am basically II illiterate at this point, ha! Ask me anything about HGVC or WM, but II or RCI =  

Or feel free to suggest a few good threads to learn more about this, if you have the time


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 16, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Yes, but hardly ever available. Prior to covid this year there was availability that popped up. I saw you ask about becoming a member to see sightings. Yes that’s the only way you can see sightings. Also, in 20 years I’ve NEVER seen units like WKORN or ARUBA Marriott in interval until I joined TUG and saw them in sightings. It is worth it! But also, do your part and if you things, list it. Help the community (after you book what you want of course lol)



@Shankilicious was asking about how to see sightings, I've been with TUG for years, but thanks for the reminder, it's time to 
renew, going to do that now, now that I'm in the TS game again. lol


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Thanks for asking. I planned to update this thread once I pulled the trigger on something, and am sometimes nervous about announcing buying intentions before executing.
> 
> I have decided I am open to buying any of the following (possibly a couple of the following) but I am not in a hurry and looking for a bargain.
> 
> ...



So funny, I was so ready to pull the trigger on an EOY Hyatt Key West resort, and I still may in the future, but decided at this time I really only wanted a trader and to also have access to "extra vacations" offered, as we like to do 3-5 night trips and the cost of hotels with resort fees are more than renting one of these last call weeks.
Good Luck


----------



## Mongoose (Sep 25, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Can you explain this further, please? I am basically II illiterate at this point, ha! Ask me anything about HGVC or WM, but II or RCI =
> 
> Or feel free to suggest a few good threads to learn more about this, if you have the time


What he is saying is the point values are based on unit size and season.  A platinum season for 2000 points for 2 years will give you 4000 points.  This compares to a smaller unit with a different season which only gets 1300 points.  You would need 3 years to get 3900 points compared to 2 years for 4000 points.  In the example the MF's could be identical.  So its better to spend more up front on a better season.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 25, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> So funny, I was so ready to pull the trigger on an EOY Hyatt Key West resort, and I still may in the future, but decided at this time I really only wanted a trader and to also have access to "extra vacations" offered, as we like to do 3-5 night trips and the cost of hotels with resort fees are more than renting one of these last call weeks.
> Good Luck


If you just want a trader why not a low MF SBP? If you want the AC’s and getaways with the occasional exchange I’d go with a low cost Marriott unit or SBP. If i were to get a trader, it would be something that would be easily rented on the off years. I think Danny recommended a WLR which is a great unit to own.


----------



## Mjasp (Sep 25, 2020)

CPNY said:


> If you just want a trader why not a low MF SBP? If you want the AC’s and getaways with the occasional exchange I’d go with a low cost Marriott unit or SBP. If i were to get a trader, it would be something that would be easily rented on the off years. I think Danny recommended a WLR which is a great unit to own.



Exactly what I went with... SBP EOY Gold Plus.  In the future if I want to pick up a Hyatt unit, I will.  But for now, went with the SBP


----------



## CPNY (Sep 25, 2020)

Mjasp said:


> Exactly what I went with... SBP EOY Gold Plus.  In the future if I want to pick up a Hyatt unit, I will.  But for now, went with the SBP


Excellent. So far with everything sighted, I’ve seen it all with my SVV. I’m sure the SBP will pull everything outside of the Marriott to Marriott priority.


----------



## scoutings (Sep 19, 2021)

Where are we on this thread as WorldMark no longer appears to be an independent agency?


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 19, 2021)

with Hyatt, you do not have the Marriott preference and you can see further out.  I would look at a Marriott.


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 20, 2021)

dms1709 said:


> with Hyatt, you do not have the Marriott preference and you can see further out.  I would look at a Marriott.



I agree with this.  If you want to be able to trade to Marriott resorts in II- I would buy a Marriott trader.  The preference really makes a difference in getting the really good stuff.  I bought a Marriott Harbour Lake 2BR Platinum in 2020 and have gotten the following trades so far:

Studio- 2BR Aruba Surf Club- April
Studio (re-trade)- 1BR Ocean Pointe- May
Studio- 2BR Grande Vista- Jan
1BR- 2BR Surfwatch- Sept


----------



## scoutings (Jan 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> II resorts I own:
> 
> Sheraton Broadway Plantation Platinum Plus small 1BR
> 
> ...


Can one assume that a 2b trades same or better?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 20, 2022)

scoutings said:


> Can one assume that a 2b trades same or better?


The trading for SBP would be better but not necessarily twice as good and the difference in MF's is $471.83 vs $1107.09 (dedicated 2BR) or $1385.20 (2BR lock off).


----------



## scoutings (Jan 20, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> The trading for SBP would be better but not necessarily twice as good and the difference in MF's is $471.83 vs $1107.09 (dedicated 2BR) or $1385.20 (2BR lock off).


oooohhhh!!!


----------

